# Getting prescriptions rewrittien in Dublin for IVF abroad, need help



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

We are cycling in August in Budapest.

Where should i get my prescriptions rewritten Will GP accept foreign scripts?

Am at a loss what to do or where to go, any advice at all would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I am also cycling abroad and had the clinic email my script to fertility 2u who then posted my meds out within 2 days. Just google it, order what your script says (they should cc you a copy) and when they receive the original email from clinic they are dispatched. Saves any hassle of having things rewritten.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply hun, can i ask were the meds expensive using them or can you use your DPS card with them??


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi,

Im not sure what a dps card is.....

My meds were reasonable.  Very cheap in comoarison to when i paid with the clinic i used here. You can price them on the website before you buy. Postage for me was only £4 but it might be more expensive if you have chilled drugs. 

Reprofit have an online pharmacy thats reasonable too. Perhaps your clinic offer the same service? 

Katie


----------



## sparkledreams (Nov 7, 2010)

Try giving Kent Ayers in the Beacon a call.  He should be able to hellp you.


----------

